# First time yohimbine experiment



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Well title says it all and i'm not sure who here will be interested but my Yohimbine HCL tabs arrived yisterday and as i'm cutting i wanted to give them a whirl.

Basically any advice or opinions people have the better I've run 2 x 2 week "home made" ECA (with chesteze etc) and I've been using caffine tabs on and off as pre-workouts but other than that i'm a stim virgin.

Starting with a pre-workout 2.5 Mg dose to test the water today.

Tomorrow all being well i'll throw in a 2.5 Mg dose in the morning before cardio and see how that goes. Looking to run it for 14 days and work my way up too 2 x 5 Mg doses.

Nothing crazy or ground braking i know but slow and steady wins the race right? Was toying with adding caffine in as well but for now i think i'll just test the water with the Yohimbine.

Anyway, i'll be using this thread to log everything, hopefully it's in the right place, sorry if it's not MOD's and please could it be moved to the right place.

Cheers

Staffs

Any suggestions ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Yohimbine is great as an adjunct to any fat loss programme. Not quite the hit of ECA, but damned good.

Guide on Yoh: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

The caffeine in ECA is added not for its stim properties particularly (it works in conjunction with the aspirin on the cell membrane to prolong the effect of the Eph). It's actually a central nervous stim and on its own wont directly help you lose weight, it will pick you up and get you moving, but on its own doesn't really contribute to fat loss.

Cycle Yohimbine 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, the effects wear off over time as the alpha-2 receptors in your cells downregulate, and the off time will let them recover and you get more from it again when you start.

good luck

:thumb:


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Cheers Diggy. Just what i was looking for. Think i'll leave the caffeine out for the two weeks and re-introduce it afterwards, brake from using it as a pre-work out will no doubt do me good.

2.5 Mg before my workout today. Can't say as i noted anything except maybe a mild warm feeling and a little more sweat than usual. Very low dose so i'm in no way put of by this. Just gauging my tolerance to the stuff at the moment.

2.5 Mg before fasted cardio and 2.5 before strength work tomorrow.... again not expecting a great deal until i start bumping up the dose.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

As stated above i've run 2 x 2.5 Mg doses today.

First dose, same as yesterday felt very little if anything. Second dose i was pleasantly surprised, nice little buzz and warmth from it, not on the same level as ECA as Diggy pointed out but enough.

Cardio and rest day tomorrow so i think i'll stick with the same dose and then bump it up to 7.5 Mg on Monday.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Been a rest day today, actually went ahead and bumped the dose upto 7.5 today.

5 Mg before a long walk with the dog this morning and 2.5 mg at around mid day.

Noticed very little apart from the slight buzz, same dose tomorrow. So far so good in so much as there have been no sides and i've enjoyed the slight additional energy.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

5 Mg in the Am before work and 2.5 Mg with a can of monster pre- workout. Don't normally drink the stuff but its my carb re-feed day today and i felt zapped after 8 hours in a hot kitchen.

Felt the heat today, maybe because it was warmer anyways but i was sweating big time at work and during my workout again no negative sides so i'm going for 2 x 5 Mg doses tomorrow.

Chowing down on some pizza, cookies, ice cream and garlic bread this evening. Re-feed in style. I've been under 70g of carbs for 8 days and was feeling super flat so a dirty re-feed is just what the doctor ordered.

Anyways back to the Yohimbine. Still liking it and very interested to see what the higher dose is like + it's effects.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok so today i took 2 5 mg pills.

One before a Am run which went well, felt a little heavy and very gassy but i carbed up hard last night so no medals for guessing what caused that. Went to work, which was very quite, came home took another does and worked legs and shoulders. good session squat PB but i think that all came from the carbs more than the yohimbine...

slightly unsure as to if i've gotten anything from it actually, i feel there is a slight energy lift but today i've not been as warm as i have been in the days gone by and i can't really pick out and sides. I know sides aren't exactly a good thing but i was expecting some noticeable affects by this dose...

12.5 tomorrow spread out in 2 x 5 mg doses and a 2.5 mg dose.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> Ok so today i took 2 5 mg pills.
> 
> One before a Am run which went well, felt a little heavy and very gassy but i carbed up hard last night so no medals for guessing what caused that. Went to work, which was very quite, came home took another does and worked legs and shoulders. good session squat PB but i think that all came from the carbs more than the yohimbine...
> 
> ...


Also remember that your Alpha-2 receptors will downregulate and so become less responsive after a few days, and then slowly decline until you get pretty much nothing out of them after 2 weeks or so. Increasing the dose will actually cause this to happen quicker. You can't chase the feeling you got in the first few days by adding in more and more yohimbine unfortunately.

You are experiencing teg reason why it must be cycled.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

DiggyV said:
 

> Also remember that your Alpha-2 receptors will downregulate and so become less responsive after a few days, and then slowly decline until you get pretty much nothing out of them after 2 weeks or so. Increasing the dose will actually cause this to happen quicker. You can't chase the feeling you got in the first few days by adding in more and more yohimbine unfortunately.
> 
> You are experiencing teg reason why it must be cycled.


Understandable, shame it's happened so fast, i know for a fact my ECA kicked right the way through both 14 days cycles, it got less but not this fast.

The results are what matter however not the stim buzz and i'm please with a 4 lb weight drop so far (well before my carb up...)


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> Understandable, shame it's happened so fast, i know for a fact my ECA kicked right the way through both 14 days cycles, it got less but not this fast.
> 
> The results are what matter however not the stim buzz and i'm please with a 4 lb weight drop so far (well before my carb up...)


it will keep working even without the buzz, just not as much.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Not much to add today, 12.5 spread out through 3 doses. Went for a run in the AM and that's that.

Full 15 Mg dose tomorrow and until next Friday. Will also be fore going a carb re-feed next week just to finish my cut off nicely.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> Been a rest day today, actually went ahead and bumped the dose upto 7.5 today.
> 
> 5 Mg before a long walk with the dog this morning and 2.5 mg at around mid day.
> 
> Noticed very little apart from the slight buzz, same dose tomorrow. So far so good in so much as there have been no sides and i've enjoyed the slight additional energy.


How high are you taking the dose up too? I understood that 0.2mg/kg body weight. I didn't bother tapering up as by the time you get up to recommended dose your coming off again. I jumped in at 15mg/day split into 3 separate 5mg. I've also added synepherine along side it.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Probably keeping it at 15 Mg, i've no desire to go silly with it, the taper was just a safety measure, call me cautious but i prefer it that way, if / when i run another Yohimbine cycle I will just jump in at a higher dose as sides have been minimal to non existent.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Where is a good place to get this. Any links?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/

That's where i got mine from. I'm trusting that it's legit, as i say, noticable effects have been minimal but i reckon it has been doing something....


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/

That's where i got mine from. I'm trusting that it's legit, as i say, noticable effects have been minimal but i reckon it has been doing something....


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll keep an eye on this then and see how you get on!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

You can get it pretty cheaply off amazon. Search build your own blend and they have tons of bits for making your own stacks.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

15 Mg dose today. Actually felt the "kick" this morning as i did my hour long walk before my first meal.

Second dose before work, felt very little but was hotter than normal, this said i do work in a kitchen so it's a warm place anyways.

Third dose came with 3 pro plus. Did upper body pressing and felt great, hit a PB on body weight dips (11)

Very pleased with how i'm looking in the mirror at the moment, getting leaner week on week. Happy days.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

staffs_lad said:


> 15 Mg dose today. Actually felt the "kick" this morning as i did my hour long walk before my first meal.
> 
> Second dose before work, felt very little but was hotter than normal, this said i do work in a kitchen so it's a warm place anyways.
> 
> ...


ok mate,do U rate the phenix nutrition then?...iv been looking at primaforce but on the site iv been looking at thetly have 2 primaforce products with.same does caps but different prices?...

How much weight have you lost total? I'm on 'if' diet and lost a steady 3kgs over weeks,daily cals around 2000...a lil more on a training day


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

jones105 said:


> ok mate,do U rate the phenix nutrition then?...iv been looking at primaforce but on the site iv been looking at thetly have 2 primaforce products with.same does caps but different prices?...
> 
> How much weight have you lost total? I'm on 'if' diet and lost a steady 3kgs over weeks,daily cals around 2000...a lil more on a training day


Yer i rate them, the stuff came promptly, it's well priced and seems to be working, i'll weigh myself tomorrow but i'd dropped 4 Lbs in the first 3-4 days before my carb up. Not sure since then, no doubt put on some water weight, glycogen etc looking to drop maybe 3 Kgs in two weeks.

Carb cycling myself.... not fixed re-feed's just playing it by ear. When i finish my cut i'm going to try and slowly add lean mass using carb cycling also,


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yohimbe, Clen and Keotifen to keep receptors Fresh would work well i reckon?


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

staffs_lad said:


> Yer i rate them, the stuff came promptly, it's well priced and seems to be working, i'll weigh myself tomorrow but i'd dropped 4 Lbs in the first 3-4 days before my carb up. Not sure since then, no doubt put on some water weight, glycogen etc looking to drop maybe 3 Kgs in two weeks.
> 
> Carb cycling myself.... not fixed re-feed's just playing it by ear. When i finish my cut i'm going to try and slowly add lean mass using carb cycling also,


cool,things have slowed down a lil with me,so need to add somthing that will help shift a bit more....fasting for 15hrs last meal at 9pm,eat at 12pm following day..so i do train fasted at least twice a week so yohimbine should wrk well with what im doing...

iv not uesed clens for a so may do 2weeks on yohim,2weeks on clen and cycle that 3 times...so total 6weeks....see how that goes...

any one think that would be ok,or should i use clen with yohim?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

5 Mg in the Am before 2.5 mile run, no noticeable sides, good run though.

5 Mg before work with a large pot of green tea, by this point i think the yohimbie is helping energy wise through out the day, nothing that slaps you in the face but a nice bit of extra "zing"

5 Mg with 3 pro plus before training, like the kick i got with the caffeine yesterday so did the same again. Good training session, certainly felt the stims and was sweating my bag off (which training outside in just a t-shirt and vest is saying something)

Another good day.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

5 Mg dose in the AM before a fasted run, had a great run and was very warm, it was sunny and i was in a thick jumper so who knows if the Yohibine played a role.

5 Mg at mid day... no noticeable effects

5 Mg at 2 AM... again no noticeable effects

Having the rest of today and tomorrow to rest, had a busy week in work and have had some great workouts, i've been sticking to my diet well and will carry on doing so through out the weekend, drank water in the pub last night (got some funny looks) Bring on monday's upper body press workout, full re-charged and ready to rock!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Same protocol as yesterday only after the 2 AM dose i trained my core for 30-40 minutes. It's a rest day but i wanted to get some work in...

No stimulant effects felt today for any dose. My receptors seem to be battered.

Down a further 2 Lbs from the last time i weighed myself, though to be honest i thought it would be more, my stomach is visibly much flatter than when i started the cycle, least to me it seems to be.

Small carb up tomorrow night after my upper body press work i think, simply carbs with my post workout shake then some sweet potato with my tea and maybe a flap jack of some kind.

Nothing OTT.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Did things slightly different today.

First dose in the AM before morning cardio.

Second dose with 100 Mg of caffeine pre-workout, little kick, almost certainly from the caffeine. Training was great hit a PB on the flat bench of 120 Kg. Hitting PB's whilst cutting is un-expectantly awesome!

Third dose post workout at 6 PM. Forgot to take a dose before work but as i'm not getting a stim effect of it now i thought this late in the day would be fine. We'll see when it comes to bed tonight but i don't normally have sleep issues.

Got some compliments at work from a chap who comes in daily, said i looked like a load of weight have dropped off me recently. Always a nice boost to keep me on track diet wise etc think this cut is going to last until the 14th of may. 2 weeks longer than first planned but it's going well.

Then lean bulk time, focusing on strength and power.

Also got some converse for lifting in this morning... no more squatting or deadlifting in running shoes.... Yeeeeha!


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

staffs_lad said:


> Did things slightly different today.
> 
> First dose in the AM before morning cardio.
> 
> ...


Sounds like its going well bud, keep up the good work.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Same as yesterday, not much more to add all effects are now unnoticeable but i have just had another great session ... will weigh myself tomorrow morning to see the damage, not a huge "weigh'er" since i stopped boxing as i like to go off the mirror rather than figures but it's nice to know where i'm sitting with regards weights.

As a side not these Converse are great for squatting and deadlifting but have shown just how immobile my ankles are, lots of flexibility / mobility work, deep squatting and deep tissue work to come!

3 days left.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Rest day today. 7.5 Mg in the morning and 7.5 Mg at 4 Pm.

Was very warm at work but have felt very drained otherwise. Glad its a rest day, should be refreshed for tomorrows session.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Well nothing much to report today, had 3 x 5 Mg doses spread out through out the day. Felt nothing at all so it's a good job tomorrow is my last day.

Workout went "ok", had no zip in me but i got through it as planned and got the work done so that's better than nowt.

Looking flat but leaner than i have been for a while, carbing up tomorrow night after training so that should sort that out. I'll do a final thoughts post tomorrow on the substance when i've taken my final dose.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Final day of Yohimbine.

5 Mg in the morning before a hour long walk with the dog.

5 Mg before work.

7.5 Mg before my workout, because, why not haha

Also had 2 pro plus and a can of sugar free monster with my pre-workout dose and had a freaking amazing workout, no PB's but felt pumped and really got a lot out of the reps.

As i said in my last post today was my final day of Yohimbine and after a 2 week stint on it, i can honestly say i really enjoyed this substance. What i found is It's mild in it's side effects, after a few days i stopped noticing i was on it over and above the odd warm spell but thats no bad thing. Whilst i love ECA and rate it much higher than Yohimbine that doesn't mean i wont use it again. I've dropped 6.5 Lbs over the 2 week stint and look a lot leaner in the mirror, i feel flatter around my love handles and stomach area but who knows if that has anything to do with the Yohimbine?

Either way 7.5/10 and a product i'd recommend for those looking to aid in there weight loss goals.

Going to keep of any form of stims for a couple of weeks now, let everything normalize and get back to good old fashioned motivation to fire me up pre-workout. Not sure how long this cut will go for, i'm not competing and this is really just for body recomp. A lean carb cycle based bulk will follow but i'm not sure when.

For now i'll keep cutting until the 14th of may but i could go longer if needs be and if i do i might chuck in a week or two of stim use... ECA maybe or D-hacks power stack?!?! Not sure.

Anyways, not sure what ya'll have gotten out of this log but hopefully it helps somehow.

Cheers.


----------

